# Mail: boîte d'envoi perdue



## irishwizz (14 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

après une recherche sur le fofo, je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse exacte à mon soucis (le post parlant déjà de ce problème conseille d'utiliser time capsule... que je n'utilise pas).

Sous Mail 4.5, sous snow leopard, j'ai plusieurs comptes professionels. Je viens de m'apercevoir que je n'ai plus de boîte d'envoi (ça doit faire quelques temps, mais je ne m'en aperçois que maintenant). Lorsque je fais BAL -> Aller à, boîte d'envoi et courrier indésirable sont grisés.

Le problème est que j'ai un mail coincé dans ma boîte d'envoi, et que j'aimerais bien le virer de là... (et puis même, j'aimerais bien avoir accès à ma boîte d'envoi). Quelqu'un aurait une idée de comment faire?

Merci


----------



## marctiger (14 Avril 2011)

Personne n'est passé ? Essayes de faire la mise à jour Combo, puis réparation des permissions (Onyx) :

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1361?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## irishwizz (15 Avril 2011)

Ok, j'essaye ça de suite. Merci!


----------



## irishwizz (15 Avril 2011)

Bon, j'ai pas trouvé comment éditer mon message, désolé. En tous cas, j'ai fait l'update combo et la réparation avec Onyx, mais ma boîte d'envoi n'a toujours pas réapparu (ceci dit, je n'ai plus de mail dedans, donc c'est peut-être normal? Mais j'aimerais bien quand même voir la boîte, même si vide)


----------



## tombom (15 Avril 2011)

envoie un mail... pour voir ^^ elle devrait réapparaitre...


----------



## irishwizz (18 Avril 2011)

Non, le mail apparait dans ma liste de mails envoyés mais pas dans ma boîte d'envoi... tant pis ;-)


----------



## tombom (18 Avril 2011)

Mais la boite d'envoi, il me semble quelle n'est la que quand ça ne s'est pas bien (ou pas du tout) envoyé... Donc a la limite, si tu la vois pas, tant mieux... Moi je n'en ai pas. Je n'ai que "envoyé" et "réception"... Mais pas de boite d'envoi.


----------



## Sly54 (18 Avril 2011)

tombom a dit:


> Mais la boite d'envoi, il me semble quelle n'est la que quand ça ne s'est pas bien (ou pas du tout) envoyé... Donc a la limite, si tu la vois pas, tant mieux... Moi je n'en ai pas. Je n'ai que "envoyé" et "réception"... Mais pas de boite d'envoi.


Exact. 

Tiré de l'aide de Mail :
_Boîte à lettres Boîte denvoi
La Boîte denvoi nest affichée que si un message se trouve en attente denvoi, comme lorsque vous travaillez en mode déconnecté ou que le serveur de courrier sortant est indisponible. Elle demeure affichée jusquà ce que le message soit envoyé et que vous ayez fermé Mail.

Pour modifier un message sortant ou pour changer le compte à partir duquel vous lenvoyez, double-cliquez sur le message dans la Boîte denvoi._


----------

